# Airbag replacement and repair cost?



## Nates (Jan 30, 2005)

Today I was using a friends car and hit a snowbank which caused the airbags to deploy...The front end needs a new grill...Other than that the car is fine...no dents or damage under the car. (That I know of)

I was wondering if anyone has an est. on how much it will be to repair/replace the front airbags?

Cost for new grill?

The car is a 1998 4 door Nissan Altima. Not sure if it is a GXE or GLE.

Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## Nates (Jan 30, 2005)

sorry for the double post - I tried to edit post above but was unable to.

Is it necessary to replace air bags before driving the car? Can they be removed until a mechanic is found?

The car is in Utah...Note sure if that makes a difference at all

Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The airbags should be replaced but check with the local dealer for actual parts cost. You can cut them out and drive it until the parts can be installed. The dealer in Salt Lake City is usually pretty good - Ken Garff Nissan which also has dealers in Ogden and Orem. Also to deploy the bags on a front hit usually will do some damage under the the bumper cover so at least take that off to inspect the under structure.

Troy


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

u no how expensive those things are, i ebayed mine and had them installed for 200.
The airbags with seatbelts and the control module were approx 550


----------



## bmlbytes (Dec 14, 2008)

I know this has been a long time, but its on the front page of Google. I was recently in a car accident where my airbags deployed. The police officer insisted that my car be towed. It is a Federal law now that a car cannot be driven until new airbags are reinstalled. The airbags can not come out of a scraped car with undeployed airbags.


----------

